# Connecting to my ADSL / rp-pppoe

## NamShub

Hi I'm having problem connecting to the internet with ADSL. I am pretty sure that all the modules are compiled correctly within my kernel, as I thoroughly followed the instruction from the install guide. When I try to run adsl-start, I get a TIMEOUT error.

After searching the forums it seems that unmerging rp-pppoe and emerging again fixed the problem for many people. I tried doing just this but it still didnt work.

I did run adsl-setup. I double checked with my working mandrake setup to make sure pppoe.conf was correct... still no luck

When I run ifconfig I can see that eth0 is indeed UP and RUNNING. when I do ifconfig -a I do not see a ppp0 "device", though...

This is the 2nd time I'm trying to install gentoo and it is the second time  I'm stuck without internet connection. Everything else works fine. If you need more information on m system just ask.

Also, since I have a working Mandrake Linux maybe it could just easier to copy a bunch of config files for my connection to work? I dont know...

Thanks

----------

## Lord_Orion

 *NamShub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did run adsl-setup. I double checked with my working mandrake setup to make sure pppoe.conf was correct... still no luck
> 
> When I run ifconfig I can see that eth0 is indeed UP and RUNNING. when I do ifconfig -a I do not see a ppp0 "device", though...
> ...

 

2 questions : 

1 ) Which modules did you set in your kernel ?

2 ) What kind of adsl modem do you have...

Without these information it will be very difficult to answer you...

----------

## NamShub

I added every "ppp" modules I could in my kernel. I tried recompiling it without some of those (those that dont seem important/relevant) and it didnt work in any case.

I also have the ne2k-pci ethernet adapter module, which is my ethernet card I use (eth0)

My modem is an Alcatel Speed Touch Home. It is not the newer USB model...

My ISP is AIE. (@aie.ca)

My pap-secrets file look as follow:

```
'anaxagor@aie.ca' * 'mypassword' *
```

(where  my password is my actual pwd) -- This looks exactly the same as the file from my mandrake install (which I'm posting this from...)

I ran DEBUG=1 adsl-start, here is the

```

l---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Wed Jul  2 08:34:49 UTC 2003

Output of uname -a

Linux wasted 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Jul 2 02:31:29 UTC 2003 i686 Pentium III (Katmai) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:C8:DD:79:46  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:85 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:106 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:5330 (5.2 Kb)  TX bytes:6494 (6.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0xd000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:472 (472.0 b)  TX bytes:472 (472.0 b)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

nvidia               1542368   0 

emu10k1                80200   0 

sound                  62284   0  [emu10k1]

ac97_codec             10568   0  [emu10k1]

ne2k-pci                5888   1 

keybdev                 2080   0  (unused)

mousedev                4472   0  (unused)

evdev                   4768   0  (unused)

printer                 7840   0  (unused)

wacom                   6972   0  (unused)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U        40 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG       40 0          0 lo

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

nameserver 206.123.6.11

nameserver 206.123.6.10

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=anaxagor@aie.ca

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1450   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach usepeerdns mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user anaxagor@aie.ca lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

Couldn't open pty slave /dev/pts/0: No such file or directory

using channel 12

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyp0

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x45 <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x1890d69a>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4acf0a11>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x45 <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x1890d69a>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4acf0a11>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x4acf0a11]

cbcp_lowerup

want: 2

sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="anaxagor@aie.ca" password=<hidden>]

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x1890d69a]

rcvd [PAP AuthNak id=0x1 "Access Denied"]

Remote message: Access Denied

PAP authentication failed

cbcp_lowerdown

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x46]

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x46]

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1450    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-8121/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 8180), status = 0x0

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Can't find messages file (looked for /var/{log,adm}/messages

Wed Jul  2 08:34:51 UTC 2003

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.4

08:34:50.009 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f4 1f 00 00               ............

08:34:50.021 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 50

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f4 1f 00 00 01 02 00 1e   ................

36 32 30 33 31 31 30 30 30 39 38 39 31 38 2d 73   62031100098918-s

6d 73 39 2d 6d 6f 6e 74 72 65 61 6c 30 32 01 01   ms9-montreal02..

00 00                                             ..

08:34:50.022 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f4 1f 00 00               ............

08:34:50.038 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADS sess-id 12148 length 46

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f4 1f 00 00 01 02 00 1e   ................

36 32 30 33 31 31 30 30 30 39 38 39 31 38 2d 73   62031100098918-s

6d 73 39 2d 6d 6f 6e 74 72 65 61 6c 30 32         ms9-montreal02

08:34:50.121 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 20

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

c0 21 01 45 00 12 01 04 05 d4 03 04 c0 23 05 06   .!.E.........#..

18 90 d6 9a                                       ....

08:34:50.122 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 16

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

c0 21 01 01 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 4a cf 0a 11   .!..........J...

08:34:50.123 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 20

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

c0 21 02 45 00 12 01 04 05 d4 03 04 c0 23 05 06   .!.E.........#..

18 90 d6 9a                                       ....

08:34:50.138 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 16

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

c0 21 02 01 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 4a cf 0a 11   .!..........J...

08:34:50.139 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 10

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

c0 21 09 00 00 08 4a cf 0a 11                     .!....J...

08:34:50.139 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 31

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

(PAP Authentication Frame -- Contents not dumped)

08:34:50.154 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 10

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

c0 21 0a 00 00 08 18 90 d6 9a                     .!........

08:34:51.272 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 20

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

(PAP Authentication Frame -- Contents not dumped)

08:34:51.273 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 6

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

c0 21 05 46 00 04                                 .!.F..

08:34:51.274 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 46

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

c0 21 05 02 00 2c 46 61 69 6c 65 64 20 74 6f 20   .!...,Failed to 

61 75 74 68 65 6e 74 69 63 61 74 65 20 6f 75 72   authenticate our

73 65 6c 76 65 73 20 74 6f 20 70 65 65 72         selves to peer

08:34:51.274 SENT PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 12148 length 6

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

c0 21 06 46 00 04                                 .!.F..

08:34:51.280 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 12148 length 0

SourceAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20 DestAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46

08:34:51.280 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 12148 length 35

SourceAddr 00:80:c8:dd:79:46 DestAddr 00:10:67:00:f1:20

01 03 00 04 f4 1f 00 00 02 03 00 17 52 65 63 65   ............Rece

69 76 65 64 20 50 41 44 54 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 70   ived PADT from p

65 65 72                                          eer

og:

```

Now to the funny part: 2 days ago I finally could connect. It took maybe 20 minutes of playing with adsl-start / adsl-connect and adsl-stop...

For some reasons, it connected. I could never connect again, though. What's funny is that I didn't touch any config file.

Looking at the log it seems that my password is wrong but I double-checked (triple-checked...) and as I said my pap-secrets file is exactly the same as the one on my mandrake install...

I'm out of ideas...

----------

## Lord_Orion

Do you have answered yes or module for your kernel settings for the adsl setting up ???

If you put the as modules you will have to add the to /etc/modules.autoload and load them the first time with modprobe. If you answered Yes (*) then they are load automaticaly with your kernel.

If you recently upgraded baselayout it can have erased the modules.autoload  :Exclamation: 

for the pap secret :

try with "    " instead using ' '

try this

"anaxagor@aie.ca" * "mypassword"

there the ' ' have been replaced by " " and the last * has been erased.

so looks mine and it works

----------

## NamShub

ppp options are builtin into the kernel (not compiled as modules)

My modules.autoload is fine (basically, loading my audigy, my nvidia and my ethernet adapter)

I tried changin ppp-secrets as you told me. The error message was the same. I tried changing the format ("username" "password", for example) and it does not even get to the part where it tries to authenticate)

As I said I'm 100% sure the password is alright., so this is NOT a matter of a bad password...

I tried unmerging and re-emerging rp-pppoe once again. This did not change anything at all...

I tried "rebooting" the modem by turning the power down for a couple of minutes...

The modem and my ISP both work, Mdk and win2k can connect without problems...

----------

## NamShub

I tried emergin the speedtouch package and followed trhe instructions at the end of the file (btw, the source didnt compile so I had to use the binary...)

It still doesnt work.

Same error message...

----------

## Lord_Orion

speedtouch package is for the green usb modem... The speed touch home ethernet should (I say should work with rp-pppoe).

That's really strange... I'll look some manpages for you... If I find something to try, I'll let you them here...

----------

## xfjsx

try uncompiling your sound drivers. this is the problem i had with my pppoe. now it connects fine, buti have no sound.... :Sad: 

----------

## NamShub

I did emerge unmerge emu10k1-cvs...

This did'nt chance anything.  Do i need to remove something else. This would be a really weird bug has anyone experienced problems with this too?

(For some odd reasons my card stopped working in win2k... must be a coincidence though...)

----------

